# My new Tarmac S-works Neon SL3



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello the forum,

Just the pleasure to share with you some pics of my new Tarmac SL3 S-Works 2011 neon.

First comments are : smooth, player but also rigid, funny, Very good feeling after only approximately 250km.

OLivier


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

sweet, looks so clean


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

looks amazing


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks for your comments. The stemm will go down approximatelly 0.5 - 1cm. But at this stage I continue to bike like this.

I would like also to buy wheels for mountain, but not very good idea for the moment.
Olivier


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I wasn't quite sure about the full red frame, but your bike looks great!

Can't wait to pick up my SL3 from the shop and get some miles on it. I got the matte black/red/white frame.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

very nice! usually not a spz fan but yours is so easy to like! how do u compare your zipps to other similar wheelsets you might have used? tks


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

That is one clean-looking and gorgeous bike. I have a little neon red on my SL4, but that takes the cake! Awesome! Have fun!


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweeeeeet bike - nice pics too.


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

leo santos said:


> very nice! usually not a spz fan but yours is so easy to like! how do u compare your zipps to other similar wheelsets you might have used? tks


Firstly, I'm 183cm for (currently) 79kg.

I have also a pair of Zipp 202 which it totally different than the Zipp 404. With the 202, the bike seems to be less rigid and less reactive when you decide to "re-launch" the bike.

Maybe this is due or connected with my weight and maybe the 202 is a little bit to smooth for me. Nevertheless for a mountain utilization, the 202 is very better, lighter than the 404.

I have also to say that both are tubular version and probably this contribute to a better efficiency. 

I'm also thinking about a C24 or C35 for Shimano, but maybe the good choice will be the Zipp 303 with an intermediary profile.

Today, I biked with my Look 695 and Zipp 202 (pictures in Look pics section) and of course the Look seems to be less comfortable than the Tarmac.

Do not hesitate in case of other question and sorry for my english...this is not my mother tongue.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

not mine also.. but usually people can understand me so Im fine lol! so I got the c24 shimano tubeless version and loved it! it FELT very good to acelerate, the bike FELT livilier, defenetly stiffer and all that stuff.. did a 100km road ride this sunday and run over 3 obstacles about 5cm tall at around 50km/h, and everything was just fine with the weels/bike/me!
the only thing is, Im no good as a reference point, since the only other wheelset Ive ridden was a sub $300 that basically came with my used bike.



Olivier said:


> Firstly, I'm 183cm for (currently) 79kg.
> 
> I have also a pair of Zipp 202 which it totally different than the Zipp 404. With the 202, the bike seems to be less rigid and less reactive when you decide to "re-launch" the bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Not only is a nice bike, the photos are pretty damn good too!


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great photos and great bike!
If I didn't have this bike in matt black, this it'd be the colour for me!


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

shb77,

do you have some pics of your matt black one ?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I passed on a neon red SL3. These photos are making me regret my deicsion.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice pics, love this bike


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

2012 sl4 Colors are so sad...


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

That is very clean looking. I doubt I would change much if anything if that were my own build...Great choices!


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Olivier said:


> shb77,
> 
> do you have some pics of your matt black one ?


Here a couple of crappy iphone pics of my bike - can't compare to your shots!


----------



## gevad (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful bike, Olivier. sbh77's bike is nice, too, but yours is something special.

PS Your English is excellent


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

Many thanks Gevad! 

Sbh77 : maybe I would change the red vredestein with another colour but honestly I do not know exactly what colour could be more in line with the bike. Maybe black.

With this red, i see firstly the wheels and the vredestein and secondly the bike. The opposite would be better for me ;-)


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Oliver, great looking bike! We both have some fun colors.

Love the photography. Could use a bit more DOF in the closeups for presentation on this forum. I'm a photographer, too.


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello colleague 

I used the 200mm F2 and of course it is not really adequat for closup pictures 

maybe a 50mm could be better. I will take some new pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

does your camera cost more than your bike..damn these photos are nice!


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

the difference is not very important but the lense is cheaper than the SL3 

but the Nikon 400mm F2.8 VR AFS is more expensive than the SL3 ;-)


----------



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

The bike and pics are amazing. Congrats!


----------

